# tamper proof torx bits?



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

anyone know where to find these? hardware stores have the smaller ones, but i need the 50 or 55(cant remember) to get the airbag off since i bought a steering wheel. any help or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i think there was a link a while back about this somewhere. ill see if i can find it for ya.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

found it.

http://www.tools-plus.com/toolsplus/mgn38352.html


and the topic is here
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=38090&highlight=torx


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sears has them for cheap. The Snap-on ones are a little nicer, but they're 10 times the price of Craftsman.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

samo said:


> Sears has them for cheap. The Snap-on ones are a little nicer, but they're 10 times the price of Craftsman.


and craftsman is gauranteed for life. 
i love that, i took full advantage of that last summer
my mom HAD a saturn, total lemon, needed new brakes every 6 months. the dealer said "we wont install them, but we'll give you the parts"...kind fucked up, but saturn sucks and they'd never do the work. i think i broke 15 or 20 sockets doing those brakes (7 times on fronts, 4 on rears) and broke 6 or 7 socket wrenches. sears replaced every one of them free of charge, and even upgraded them from the reg sockets to the heavier duty ones, even tho i admitted to using a 4 foot piece of steel pipe as a breaker bar. lol. i love great customer service.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thanks guys! i shoulda searched but i posted in a hurry


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

*ban*

PS - sometimes home depot has the "every driver bit known to man, including bits from obscure former Warsaw Pact countries shaped like a cross between a spider and an eel" package for a good price. At least here they do.

PPS - Robertson > *


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ick... Robertson sucks... they strip so easily! Same with Allen.

Posidrive is my fave! Try to strip one of them fuckers.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Robertson Sucks??? My god man, only if you're 90lbs of weakling!!! I was the shop foreman for our college theatre last year and all we use are robertsons. They are the shizzy!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

samo said:


> Ick... Robertson sucks... they strip so easily!


You know there's different sizes right? If you shove a driver that's too small into a screw, it will strip. If you get the right match, you'll have no problems. 

Robertson is the industry standard in Canada for any wood working, and I have never heard an experienced professional do anything but praise them. Most people who complain about them are inexperienced operators who don't know how to use them properly.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Bah... I still don't like 'em  .

My reasoning comes from using them as theft-deterrant screws for stereo installs. A small Robertson + Makita 14v drill = bad news, although part of that was probably due to the incredibly cheap screws we were using.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, cheap screws + worn out bit = teh suck.


----------

